# Breeching



## pinck43 (Aug 14, 2012)

I need to fit breeching for my 33" gelding. I have never used one and wanted to know the proper way to fit it. I just received mine and it seems like the butt strap should go to the flank area. Right now it hits in the middle. Would love to see pictures also. thanks for your help.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 15, 2012)

Leia (hobbyhorse) will probably jump in when she has time or one of the other experienced folks, Leia has helped me get my harness tweeked from photos I posted. There are also some forum threads that cover proper harness fit and have photos attached. I didn't have time to go looking so I could include a link, but wanted you to not get discouraged from lack of a reply and let you know that if you search around in the driving section of the forum you will find tons of information. Take care


----------



## TMR (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a pic if that helps. http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/406038_469839116378003_983733746

I am not real sure how to explain, so figured a pic would help. This is a two hip strap breeching set up. The thick strap in between the two is a kicking strap. Here is another pic of it on my grey pony http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/391503_469835516378363_506680677

Now his kicking strap is set up a little different so hope that doesn't confuse you. These pics are off my facebook so I hope they will show up for you.


----------



## rbrown (Aug 15, 2012)

The way my instructor explained breeching fit is that you want the breeching to fall on the "meaty" part of their butt- kind of where it starts to slope to their leg (not too high that it will slip under their tail, and not so low that it will interfere wtih their hind legs when the breeching is engaged), and the rings should reach to their flank, above their stifle. I couldn't get TMR's photos to load, but this photo measuring for a harness also shows where the breeching is supposed to be: http://www.camptownharness.com/images/harnessmeasure.jpg


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 17, 2012)

I couldn't see your pix but would like to. Where did you get your breeching?


----------



## TMR (Aug 17, 2012)

_I'll try the pics this way. Here is the first one of my mini_






_ Here is the grey_


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 17, 2012)

TMR, love your pony. What a sharp looking picture he makes with his mane in little buttons and striding out like he has somewhere to be.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 17, 2012)

TMR said:


> _I'll try the pics this way. Here is the first one of my mini_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna - what type of Marathon vehicle is that? AND what beautiful turnouts!!!!


----------



## TMR (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments. It has been a work in progress from training the ponies to working on the turnout. At the CDE that these pics were taken, John Greenall was judging and did let me know that the brown apron didn't work, as it washed out the turnout and to use a black one. The vehicle is a Glinkowski Mini Mix marathon. The greys harness is a country carriages harness (I think by Yonnie) and the VSE's is a Chimacum (now called Comfy fit) I think the pics show the harness set ups pretty well and it doesn't hurt that they are both moving nicely at that moment.


----------

